# Last page of this months WD



## rxcky (Jun 7, 2008)

Sooooooo, can't find anyone talking about this here and just noticed it having finally gotten around to flicking through my white dwarf . . .










Now I was under the impression we were not going to see Dark Angels in a codex till the beginning of next year, but this would be a change to what everyone has been saying surely??

Not expecting anything, but it would be nice to finally get the update for my boys in green, white and black before Crimbo


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is a list of the rumoured release schedule for the next year or so
Source


> *2012*
> 40k starter
> Chaos Space Marines
> Warriors of Chaos
> ...


----------



## rxcky (Jun 7, 2008)

That's a lot to fit in this year, there's only three months left before 2013 and that includes December, a month where for as long as I can remember GW has never released anything major like an army book or codex. If we do get DA Codex, CSM Codex AND Warriors of Chaos, thats a feck load of models coming out before Christmas and GW have historically staggered these types of releases much further apart.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm sure I read somewhere that GW are going into detail with the DV box set, each mini in the box is supposed to be a character in their own right so 'the battle rages on' should be a reference to that.


----------



## alex567 (Feb 15, 2011)

My money is on Chaos for a november release, as all the models in the starter box for dark angels are useable under the current edition for dark angels, yet the majority for chaos are not, so to me chaos would be the better option to release with dark angels as the first 40k codex next year. My two penies,


----------



## scottblaze91 (May 7, 2012)

Yeah it would make sense for chaos to be released first as the cultist models will be useless in the current book. Also hoping its not another mat ward codex, but im pretty certain he'll do dark angels.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

normtheunsavoury said:


> I'm sure I read somewhere that GW are going into detail with the DV box set, each mini in the box is supposed to be a character in their own right so 'the battle rages on' should be a reference to that.


Or GW could be trying to trick us players. Make us think that's DA's coming soon when Chaos is. They pretty much shocked us all with the Daemons release, so they might be trying the same thing again. 

Then, assuming the rumours are true, and CSM does come in October, the false-leading would make DA soon. CSM basically diverted the mill from the Daemons, and GW could be trying to use DA to divert from CSM.

All theoretical, of course, and my mind may have just gone full-on derp.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

as far as Ive heard, the chaos are even getting released next week, a week after DV releases, bringing it down to WoC, DA, and more daemons after for oct, nov, Dec


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> as far as Ive heard, the chaos are even getting released next week, a week after DV releases, bringing it down to WoC, DA, and more daemons after for oct, nov, Dec


Daemons seem more like an October release, not so much a November -OR- December release. Not that I have an insight into the GW marketing plans, but, Daemons for Thanksgiving and Christmas just seem unnatural compared to a Halloween release.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

GW is British and I don't think they celebrate Thanksgiving. And I don't think GW cares if they release demons on the winter solstace. Or as some would call it, christmas.

I think we see Chaos SMs in October and Demons in Feburary. I think they will cancell WHFB cause whats the point of combat without guns and planes?


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't forget that there will be a HOBBIT game thrown in to mess up all the preidictions


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

darktide said:


> Don't forget that there will be a HOBBIT game thrown in to mess up all the preidictions


That is what I see as a possible November/December release more than anything.



davespil said:


> GW is British and I don't think they celebrate Thanksgiving. And I don't think GW cares if they release demons on the winter solstace. Or as some would call it, christmas.


Yes, but, there is a Christmas sales season that begins pretty much the week of Thanksgiving, perhaps the week before. However, something like Daemons does not necessarily fit with the type of season people are gift shopping for.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 9, 2009)

alex567 said:


> My money is on Chaos for a november release, as all the models in the starter box for dark angels are useable under the current edition for dark angels, yet the majority for chaos are not, so to me chaos would be the better option to release with dark angels as the first 40k codex next year. My two penies,


You can use the cultists models as guard allies.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

shaggy said:


> You can use the cultists models as guard allies.


I don't understand? IG can take CSM as allies and they can take cultists. Or do you mean that you can use cultist models to count as IG models who are allied with CSM? That is true but there is a limited amount of different cultist models.


----------



## Brence (Jan 27, 2012)

normtheunsavoury said:


> I'm sure I read somewhere that GW are going into detail with the DV box set, each mini in the box is supposed to be a character in their own right so 'the battle rages on' should be a reference to that.


That was my first thought, an announcement that next WD has more coverage on Dark Vengance. I believe they did something around the same lines with Battle for MacCragge, putting army building advice and such in the follow up WD. 

I believe that Chaos is going to come before DA, simply cuz their models (Helbrute, Cultists etc.) are simply not covered yet. (except for maybe the Reference sheet in the box?). Dark Angels could manage with the old Dex as they dont get any new Unit types. I am not saying that they can keep that old Dex and be happy with it, but I think that the Chaos guys got a priority looking at box contents.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Brence said:


> I believe that Chaos is going to come before DA, simply cuz their models (Helbrute, Cultists etc.) are simply not covered yet. (except for maybe the Reference sheet in the box?). Dark Angels could manage with the old Dex as they dont get any new Unit types. I am not saying that they can keep that old Dex and be happy with it, but I think that the Chaos guys got a priority looking at box contents.


It isn't really a question of "if they're happy with it" but more a question "Why the hell would you promote it?!?!" It is certainly playable, but you have only buy 2(3) of the characters for it and half the units in the book are conversions to boot. They could use a post 4th ed codex in light of the new toys too.

Though I would expect Chaos first to cover the new units. I just don't see why they would go to the effort of making some nice DA models to include in a DA themed starter, and still have them semi-outclassed by SM... and SW and BA.

Can be hopeful though, new books for both would be great. They both need them.


----------



## rxcky (Jun 7, 2008)

darktide said:


> Don't forget that there will be a HOBBIT game thrown in to mess up all the preidictions


Forgot about the Hobbit! World premiere is 28th of November in New Zealand and US and UK release date is 14th December. I don't know but I reckon they may wait till January to release the Hobbit figs and game, after all the hoo ha about keeping new releases under wraps its unlikely that their gonna release the game before the film actually comes out.

AS for who gets a new book first, CSM or DA? Yes the DA book is still playable but as others have said there are a LOT of things missing as far as SM dex go, Redeemer, Storm, proper veterans, appropriate up to date points cost etc. Havent skimmed through my CSM codex recently but I'm sure its more up to date than the DA one.

I get that there are new figs in the box that don't technically have stats outside of the box but surely they will have points costs on the reference sheets allowing you to use them outside of Vengeance? Or is that simply wishful thinking?


----------



## Hellgore (Jun 19, 2008)

http://natfka.blogspot.de/2012/08/chaos-space-marines-october.html


That's the rumour I'd rely on as natfka has been on spot now for the last few weeks.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

rxcky said:


> DA? Yes the DA book is still playable but as others have said there are a LOT of things missing as far as SM dex go, Redeemer, Storm, proper veterans, appropriate up to date points cost etc. Havent skimmed through my CSM codex recently but I'm sure its more up to date than the DA one.


DA need more flavor options, point updates (though some aren't that bad at all) and more unit selection as well as actual kits. Though a bunch of their rules have been FAQ'd to work like SM while Chaos still lacks equivalents like Machine Spirit and Drop Pods from my understanding... And the usual 4th edition book complaints. So they really both could use new books. Chaos with new models just looks like it needs them sooner. 

Not sure if you can combine the starter stats with codex armies exactly but the point values should be there.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

We've heard about the new CSM dex coming for months and not a peep about DA so I think that DA won't be coming this year. GW doesn't have that good of rumor control.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

davespil said:


> We've heard about the new CSM dex coming for months and not a peep about DA so I think that DA won't be coming this year. GW doesn't have that good of rumor control.


I don't know, they kept the last LotR release very quiet and threw a lot of people when it dropped, then again, maybe its easier to keep secrets when no one really cares.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

normtheunsavoury said:


> I don't know, they kept the last LotR release very quiet and threw a lot of people when it dropped, then again, maybe its easier to keep secrets when no one really cares.


True that!


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

The October WD is released on UK Games Day. It'll have a massive release in it, so Games Day can showcase *everything* to do with it. And let's be honest, Chaos will be a bigger release than Dark Angels. 

I am willing to lay money that GDUK will be Chaos flavoured in a big way.

However, also remember that GDUK is GWs showcase Games Day, the big one that the Entire Studio is present at and on home turf. They can (and have) taken the entire contents of the Studio cabinets there before now. It's not beyond the realms of reason that they can showcase two major releases at the same time. If there was going to be any month it happens in, a double whammy like CSM / DA would happen in October, as WD is released September 22nd...


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

True, I just think we'd have more info on the DA if they were about to be released. Sure, LotR snuck up on us but we knew about every other codex/rulebook release months in advance. A new codex is just too big of an event to hide. Also, the DA didn't get any new units in DV. Every one of them has existing rules. I think DA will come next year at the earliest.


----------



## VonMarlon (Apr 18, 2011)

The latest rumour over on Faeit 212 is CSM will be at games day but only on show, then will be up for pre order 29th sep, released 6th of Oct, all models out for Choas by end of October and then another Big release set for November! 

Adding more weight to the rumor, The CSM Battle force is not available for order anymore.

CSM Incoming! :grin:


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Plague Bearers and greater daemons of nurgle and slaanesh also seem to have gone from the site.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Why would plaguebearers be gone? They came out in plastic only last month...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

they havent gone, still where they have always been.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Sorry, I was looking at the CSM product range page, didn't think about the fact that they have either gone to finecast or plastic and are listed with the daemons.

It would seem all night Life On Mars marathons are a bad idea and rot your brainsopcorn:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm hovering on the fence between a new DA army (replace my DW) and a new CSM army (Night Lords have been collected dust for ages).

Obviously have to be patient... but I reckon this picture in WD could be a good sign?


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well here in Australia the CSM Battleforce is still available to order online and also through all GW stores and indies and they are still selling the Codex as well.


----------

